# What is the best way to plow a parking lot with a bobcat?



## bobcat185 (Nov 13, 2008)

The bobcat is a S185 with a truck plow on the front. Didn't know if you guys know any tips or anything. First time plowing for my neighbor.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

You get the best results with the blade on the ground......

And dress WARM!!


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Consider purchasing wings unless your only keeping drive lanes open.


----------



## bobcat185 (Nov 13, 2008)

We did put wings on the plow last year but we used metal so that it was like a box but the metal wasnt thick enough so this year he'll probly use thicker meatl which will make it nice. And to make it better he has the gold package for the bobcat so it has heat and air.


----------

